# AR Rahman’s brand value skyrockets to Rs10 crore



## Pragadheesh (Mar 9, 2009)

The Oscar win seems to have not only provided AR Rahman a global platform for his music
but has also shot up his market price to a throbbing Rs10 crore.

According to reports, the composer has recently bagged an endorsement from Apple worth Rs10 crore. It is believed that Rahman is being offered the same amount by a lot of international firms, making him the most sought-after celeb in the ad world.

There is also great speculation about Rahman bagging big offers of American MNCs and Rahman is expected to close the deals on his forthcoming trip to LA.

source:
*www.spicezee.com/articles/story25020.htm


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

INDIAN Music is finally renounced world over thank you rehman


----------



## desiibond (Mar 9, 2009)

yee haaa. Go Rahman!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

Rahman Rocks


----------



## harry10 (Mar 9, 2009)

Rahman is getting what he should have gotten way back


----------



## Stuge (Mar 9, 2009)

this is what happens when you start  working with slum people lol


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^ Ya but only working with the Slum people doesnt help.You need to bag the oscar as well. 
   Wow 10CR for single contract.
      Beware world here comes the indian music.
   Anyways will this make hindi more in Demand.Or this time we see hollywood incorporating songs in their movies.
   Dancing around tree eh...


----------



## deepakchan (Mar 10, 2009)

I am waiting for the Apple Tune. Remember the Airtel Tune become the most downloaded tune and/or ringtone ever downloaded on mobile. Wish he creates some record like that in Apple.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

I think his work in Delhi 6 was slight better than "SM". BUt all the same, Jai Ho Rahman.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> INDIAN Music is finally renounced world over thank you rehman



BTW its not Indian Music, but Music created by an Indian......Indian Music is an altogether different genre......


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Mar 10, 2009)

never really liked rehman's music.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^^ Lol


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 12, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> INDIAN Music is finally renounced world over thank you rehman


Dude, to renounce means to abstain or to remove oneself or isolate oneself from the bigger picture.
Thus, according to you, Indian music has been finally isolated from the world


----------

